# Potentially moving to Ajman



## Shanz25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I'm a South African female potentially moving to Ajman to teach Kindergarten in September. 

Just wanna know what's it like? What are the people like? Cost of living? Social Life? etc

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jazzminrae (Jan 21, 2013)

*New People*

Hello,

I was just wondering if you came to Ajman. I'm living here and don't know many people, but would love to meet new people...

Let me know how it's going.


----------

